
Why MarkoJS is fast - ChrisCinelli
https://medium.com/@psteeleidem/why-is-marko-fast-a20796cb8ae3
======
ChrisCinelli
BTW, the benchmarks in January shows MarkoJS 40x+ faster than React on server
side rendering ( [https://hackernoon.com/server-side-rendering-shootout-
with-m...](https://hackernoon.com/server-side-rendering-shootout-with-marko-
preact-rax-react-and-vue-25e1ae17800f) )

I do not get too excited for 20% improvement but 4000% improvement makes me
interested. It can mean that you need 1/40 of your frontend servers.

If you currently have 100 servers to serve your dynamic pages with React, you
may just 3 with Marko !!!

